
A Paris startup is becoming an Uber for people with disabilities - kawera
http://mashable.com/2015/10/04/wheeliz-car-sharing-disabilities/#8T2jAQ05vuq6
======
digitalengineer
> "It's very difficult to get around when you are in a wheelchair, because
> public transportation is not accessible,"

I'm from Holland and I know we have an easier time with my county being called
the 'Low Lands' but in the Netherlands we try to make streets and public
transport as accessible as possible for wheelchair (and blind) citizens. I
visit Paris often and feel there is a lot of room for improvement. It's like
they don't care about disabled people at all...

~~~
vinay427
The places I've been to in the US seem pretty good, though as a non-disabled
person I don't think I'm qualified to say that with any certainty. Anyway,
intersections have basically all been updated with the "dots" at the edges of
sidewalks, and buses have for years supported wheelchairs. Certainly better
than in some less developed countries I've been to where there aren't any
handicap parking spots for starters, though of course they deal with more
immediate problems.

~~~
toomuchtodo
Places in the US are good because they're required to be by law:

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Americans_with_Disabilities_Ac...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Americans_with_Disabilities_Act_of_1990)

~~~
icebraining
Funny timing, since it seems the European Accessibility Act - promised since
2011 - will finally be voted this week: [http://www.edf-
feph.org/Page_Generale.asp?DocID=13855&theblo...](http://www.edf-
feph.org/Page_Generale.asp?DocID=13855&thebloc=34373)

~~~
toomuchtodo
I'm somewhat shocked that the US was actually ahead of Europe on something.

Disclaimer: US citizen

------
mrcsparker
This seems wonderful. Please be wonderful and spread all over the world.

------
fleitz
Please tell me its called Handicar

~~~
yabatopia
Sorry boss, the name is Wheeliz. Looking forward for even more competition in
this wacky race of Uber-like services.

~~~
m1sta_
We need a service for getting uber-like services off the ground.

